# Found one! 11526 Pro



## chilly (Oct 11, 2018)

I've been watching CL, facebook and letitgo for the past couple weeks here in central CT and prices are high and deals go quick. i almost got a pristine Troy Built Storm 2840 last night for $500, even though the plastic chute worried me, but someone nabbed it before i could get there after work.

Was trying to get a guy to go down from $500 on a Mid 2000's Ariens 824, or another guy who wanted $285 for an older 724. Nice older JD 828D in good shape but the guy wants $750! These were my best current options.

So walking to my car after work today with $500 in my pocket from my missed deal, I saw a Ariens Pro 11526 on letitgo for $550 and he let me have it for the $500 I had on hand. Fired up right away and everything seems to do what it's supposed to. Appears to be in excellent condition since from what I can gather it's a late 2000's model? 

So I'm excited - it's soooo much more of a machine than I was resigned to get for my $500 this late in the year around here.

So question...
Looking for opinions, factoids, manuals, maintenance tips, original price, opinions on what I paid, anything specific about it? It doesn't come back with too many google hits so I don't know how common it is or if it's really 'commercial' in any way but marketing. From what I gather it at least has a cast iron gearbox and a tecumseh 11.5 snow king engine. And a metal chute lol.

Thanks!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

chilly said:


> I've been watching CL, facebook and letitgo for the past couple weeks here in central CT and prices are high and deals go quick. i almost got a pristine Troy Built Storm 2840 last night for $500, even though the plastic chute worried me, but someone nabbed it before i could get there after work.
> 
> Was trying to get a guy to go down from $500 on a Mid 2000's Ariens 824, or another guy who wanted $285 for an older 724. Nice older JD 828D in good shape but the guy wants $750! These were my best current options.
> 
> ...


change oil 

aDjust everything
tighten all bolts
make sure gas tank is clean
i would clean ther carb those are easy
set motor to 3600 rpm i set mine to 3725 rpm as the ariens spec is 3600 plus minus 150

impeller kit
enjoy
i had the larger sister machine to that 1332 358cc ohv tech engine
yours should be the 318cc ohv tech model number 924127?? 

heres your manual
https://www.manualslib.com/products/Ariens-Sno-Thro-924127-6963910.html
i see yours is 11526 same manual just 924126 instead


----------



## chilly (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like I have some reading to do - I didn't know they even made impeller kids.

it is indeed model: 924126. Serial # 000195. A collectors item I'm sure!

I also found the Tecumseh engine code and and it looks like it's from 04' (04170CB0117) an OH318SA which lines up with your 318cc estimate. I can't believe it's that old, it looks so good. I want it to snow so bad now.

Good to see it does have a differential. it was easy to smoothly one-hand hairpin 180 it on his driveway so I assumed it did.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Is that an L head engine?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Is that an L head engine?







no the ohv tec


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Chilly,
welcome to the forum!

Nice find on the Ariens! I would say you got a very good deal..
Your model 924126 is in fact a "Pro series" machine from 2004. 

the DLE stands for Differential, Light, and Electric start, the DLE models were the Pro series machines for that era.

924126 - ST11526DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html

Yes, its 15 years old (made in the summer of 2003, was sold in the Autumn of 2003 as a 2004 model)
But age is often meaningless for snowblowers, especially if they are well cared for.
Myself, I have been using a 1971 Ariens for the past decade, in Western NY, will be 50 years old soon..no issues!
So 15 years old is nothing! especially if its been kept in a garage when not in use, which yours clearly has.
I would say you got a great machine for a great price! 

Scot


----------



## chilly (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Scot. Great page, I wouldn't have thought to see it on there - so it's almost last of that line then.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd go thru it before it gets snowing. It's going to be a bad winter they say.
Change oil, lube other stuff like linkages. Check the auger lube level. Remove carb bowl and rinse it out. Remove tires and grease the axles. Check belts that they aren't bad.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

mines an 80's era machine, still runs strong, all major parts still original, previous owner let it sit with issues but fairly easy to bring back to life.
get extra sheer pins now before u actually need them as they break when its in use....on my todo list as i still have to do that


----------

